# Can you guess the score of this buck??



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

We got these photos from behind our house, and never have seen him in person. We are trying to figure out how much he would gross. I hunt with my dh, but im not very good at scoring, just dont know enough about it. He has guessed somewhere between 170-200, which is a huge span, lol. Any ideas?? oh never mind, it says i cant post attachments!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

You can post pics by following the instructions in this thread
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=153144


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

ok, thanks, guess i knew that, just forgot,  ok, here is mr Freak Nasty, lol. that is my dh's nickname for him, obviously my dh is a fan of the bone collector show, 



















ok, lets see if this worked.

now this is by all means, the biggest buck my dh has ever had with in a mile of our house, and this is the first time we have ever used a scouting camera, so he was thrilled.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

No idea the score,but ah,ah,how close to me do you live??lol,hesa niceun.eb


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well being in Velvet kind of hard to see Mass but I would say 160+ Gross.

big rockpile


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks, lol, and we live half the country apart, lol.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

droool...Mr. Freaky Nasty is one nice buck! No clue on score but I'd have to agree with Big rockpile. BTW, they are a lot easier to score if they're hanging on the wall. Please let us know if you or DH need any help with that...I'm certain there are at least a few folks who would be willing to lend a hand. Good luck if you or DH go after him this season.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks, we think he's pretty nice! of course my dh has been hunting back there when the wind is right, but i will be hunting there during gun season, lol. its a little over a month away, but im getting excited. i have gun hunted 2 yrs, got a doe 1st year, and then didnt get anything last year. i use his shotgun, and i am always a little scared to shoot it, but i did shoot my turkey this spring with it, so the more i shoot and kill the more comfortable i am  i wish it didnt kick so bad, but as long as i have a good grip it doesnt bruise. im hoping one of us gets that deer this year or next bf he gets hit on the road, or wanders on the neighbors property and they get him. we have neighbors all around that hunt


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I posted your picture on the hunting forum I frequent. Those guys can score a buck from a pic fairly accurate. They pretty much all agreed that from the pictures, it looks like he should score around 192 and that he appears to be very old at around 6 1/2 years old. Unless he has some stuff going on on his rack that you cant see on the pictures, that should be fairly close.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks nathan! i just saw this today. im hoping they are right! my dh hasnt been hunting in the last week or two, to his chagrin  he is helping harvest with his brother in law to help out with Christmas money. so im hoping the Lord will bless him when he finally does get back out there. he normally wouldnt have been helping, but they had so much rain that they are very late trying to get the fields out and need lots of help!

update on big buck! my dh was hunting right bf they started farming and he saw the big one. He said he was of course very smart, staying just inside the brush, just observing, and then sauntered back in to the timber behind him. so that was a thrill. then last week 2 people hit deer right in front of our house, and one was supposedly a big buck, but they survived bc we couldnt find them, so we are hoping he is still around. our gun season starts the 20th, goes for that weekend, and then we have another the weekednd after thanksgiving. so, we are really hoping that we have an opportunity. we did get a pic of him a few weeks ago, just inside the corn. our corn is all still in here, bc our landlords are very behind as well. so we are hoping they get it out this week, so that they will be calmed down by gun season. im sure the rut is well on its way! we are all jealous here, so hope you guys are having a great season!


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

forget the rack look at the size of the roast you would get out of that back leg!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

yes, plenty of meat for winter!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a Beauty, my favorite are non-typs.


----------

